# Smoked a few blocks of cheese earlier this week.



## hap12 (Feb 9, 2018)

So I smoked a few blocks of cheese earlier this week. Usually I like to give it a couple weeks to meld, but it's been a while since I've smoked cheese and I couldn't wait to take a taste!
Pepperjack, colby jack, naturally aged sharp cheddar, and naturally aged sharp cheddar with a salty cajun and pepper rub.
The flavors are wonderful, but the smoke is still a bit sharp. Once this cheese has a chance to meld, it won't last long!


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 9, 2018)

Looks good to me.  :)

I've never tried mine before a two week rest.  What wood did you use for smoke?


----------



## hap12 (Feb 9, 2018)

I used an A-Maze-N pellet tray with mesquite pellets.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 9, 2018)

hap12 said:


> I used an A-Maze-N pellet tray with mesquite pellets.



Mesquite sounds good.  I'll have to try it.

I've got two six inch tubes,  (Use them in my 18 inch Weber Smoky Mountain), I used Hickory exclusively over the last 5 years.  May be time to branch out a little.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 9, 2018)

sounds really good so far... Something I am looking to try soon.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 10, 2018)

I've smoked a few blocks of cheese before, but have never thought of giving them a rub. Sounds interesting. Let us know how it turns out. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2018)

Your cheese looks great!
Nice color!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 16, 2018)

All right, that's it!
I'm off to my local Sam's Club on a cheese and other stuff smoker run.
I'm just dying to do some cold smoking in my modified smoker.

I vill be bach...


----------

